# Llandegla forest?



## Jonathan M (28 Dec 2008)

Its a long time since I've done any mountain biking,despite a nice Cove in the bike shed.

I've read a little about this Llandegla place, and was wondering what people thought of it, and how does it compare to palces like Gwyder/Marin trail or CYB?

If feedback is positive, I might even be persuaded to get down there before new year to try and re-learn some MTB skills!!!


----------



## dodgy (28 Dec 2008)

It's local enough to you, so definitely worth checking out for bad weather days. In my opinion, no trail centre is a match for getting out and exploring the hills though.
Best bit about Llandegla is the on site cafe, great bacon butties


----------



## Jonathan M (28 Dec 2008)

dodgy said:


> It's local enough to you, so definitely worth checking out for bad weather days. In my opinion, no trail centre is a match for getting out and exploring the hills though.
> Best bit about Llandegla is the on site cafe, great bacon butties



In part it was the fact its local enough to get to that made me think about it. Plus I've lost track of previous mountain biking mates, so would probably be getting out on my own. Might give it a go even so. I've no problems with riding out on the hills, really like the Lakes & Dales from my previous life as an MTB rider, but time is now a valuable commodity so more local riding appeals to me a bit.


----------



## Kirstie (31 Dec 2008)

Llandegla is brilliant. It's mostly hardpack and fast flowing, but with enough jumps (not mandatory) and berms to make it interesting. In fact they can really catch you out if you hit them fast. The berms are well constructed so you get a nice pull of G when you hit them properly. There's also a scary piece of north shore to have a go at.

The good thing about Llandegla is you can weave it in to a bigger ride which takes in the surrounding Clwydian Hills, which are great to ride in.


----------



## Euan Uzami (2 Jan 2009)

yep, it's smooth so has to be ridden fast, but good fun to ride fast.

the black section is great - although i don't know why it's labelled black, it's just swoopy.

by 'scary' surely you don't mean this bit:





??  that's wide enough even for me to feel like i'm about as likely to die as i would be from knitting.


----------



## Euan Uzami (2 Jan 2009)

imo this bit's harder:




as it's uphill, non-smooth and has corners.


----------



## yenrod (2 Jan 2009)

Kirstie said:


> Llandegla is brilliant. It's mostly hardpack and fast flowing, but with enough jumps (not mandatory) and berms to make it interesting. In fact they can really catch you out if you hit them fast. The berms are well constructed so you get a nice pull of G when you hit them properly. There's also a scary piece of north shore to have a go at.
> 
> The good thing about Llandegla is you can weave it in to a bigger ride which takes in the surrounding *Clwydian* Hills, which are great to ride in.



Say that when your pissed - go on I dare ya' !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kirstie (2 Jan 2009)

North shore is scary if you've never done it before and you're not good with heights. The run in to the last section is a little off putting because it looks like you're riding off the edge. For a novice it would be quite scary, and I think the OP is a bit rusty hence my post.

But no, I've ridden far scarier sections of shore than that. The second long boggy section at Llandegla is harder, and more enjoyable.

At this point I would have posted some photos of me riding some dead hard shore but fotopic is down!


----------



## Tarbo (16 Jan 2009)

Euan Uzami said:


> by 'scary' surely you don't mean this bit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks a bit different in the dark. Llandegla is open late on a Wednesday night, that's the best time to go. The Black Run is well worth doing.


----------



## yenrod (17 Jan 2009)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...9116,-3.165102&spn=0.109357,0.307617&t=h&z=12


----------



## Cosmo (18 Jan 2009)

I so cant wait to get there!! been thinking about it for a few months now


----------



## Simeon Jones (3 Feb 2009)

Its bleedin great if you want to go for a blast and see a few nice views. The people who run the place are really great and helpful but very busy at the weekends. Go, enjoy, and if you go a pearler don't blame me!


----------

